# jump master dance



## EATIII (Oct 10, 2006)

I know this has been shown else where it still Rocks,for you legs it is a mime of a jump from start to finish.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za2_JoYm_RI"]YouTube - Jump Master[/ame]


----------



## Kurt V (Oct 10, 2006)

I laugh every time I watch that video!


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 10, 2006)

*hahahaha!*

LMAO E!  That was great..is that you??;)


----------



## Max Power (Oct 18, 2006)

The guy that actually did that was 1st Squad's SL in my old Platoon (I was in 2nd Squad).  He was a _little_ odd, but a pretty good guy and NCO.

Did it out at Sicily by request from some VIPs (before I got to the unit though).


----------



## EATIII (Oct 18, 2006)

All I can say is he was dead on target,From start to Finish.


----------



## pardus (Oct 19, 2006)

That was cool, I particulary like the falling asleep part


----------



## pardus (Mar 29, 2009)

Hit the link at the top of the vid, it'll take you to youtube and play it there.


----------

